# Do You Think This Sucks?



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Ok, so here's the deal. I was at the zoo with my kids a couple of weeks ago and decided to snap some pictures at lunch. I decided to use one of the pictures I took as a school picture for my son because what the school photographers charge is INSANE. So I'm pretty proud of how well this picture turned out and I it posted online and two people jumped all over me basically saying that it was crappy and not worth printing to use as a school picture. I seriously don't think it's that bad so I thought I'd ask your opinions. If you think it sucks, please don't be mean. I'm already furious over what those 2 people said.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Ok, so here's the deal. I was at the zoo with my kids a couple of weeks ago and decided to snap some pictures at lunch. I decided to use one of the pictures I took as a school picture for my son because what the school photographers charge is INSANE. So I'm pretty proud of how well this picture turned out and I it posted online and two people jumped all over me basically saying that it was crappy and not worth printing to use as a school picture. I seriously don't think it's that bad so I thought I'd ask your opinions. If you think it sucks, please don't be mean. I'm already furious over what those 2 people said.


I don't understand how anyone can say that is a bad pic. The camera for starters i can tell is professional... and i think he is even posing (arm positions) just like in school photos.. and the color/green in the backround is very vivid.. i think it looks better then those cardboard backrounds if you ask me..


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

It is sad that people could be that ignorant. How is that not a perfectly good school picture? What kind of school picture by the way, one that goes in some catalogue or other official school thing? then I could understand the debate, that they need "official" pictures with guidelines etc. Which is even more bullshit.

I want one of those shirts! Victory!


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

No, that does not suck!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Inzom said:


> It is sad that people could be that ignorant. How is that not a perfectly good school picture? What kind of school picture by the way, one that goes in some catalogue or other official school thing? then I could understand the debate, that they need "official" pictures with guidelines etc. Which is even more bullshit.
> 
> I want one of those shirts! Victory!


Naw it's just to print and hang in your own home. They do take a class picture that probably gets saved at the school for the future.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

ellatree said:


> I don't understand how anyone can say that is a bad pic. The camera for starters i can tell is professional... and i think he is even posing (arm positions) just like in school photos.. and the color/green in the backround is very vivid.. i think it looks better then those cardboard backrounds if you ask me..


Thank you love!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> No, that does not suck!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> Naw it's just to print and hang in your own home.


You seem to be surrounded by people that are in lack of a better word, idiots. It is like people have stopped thinking. Whether or not that is their own fault is debatable. I want to write so much but I cannot put it into words right now. The "stupidity" and ignorance of people is something that worries me greatly and this is a perfect example. I am far from perfect myself but atleast I think about it.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Inzom said:


> You seem to be surrounded by people that are in lack of a better word, idiots. It is like people have stopped thinking. Whether or not that is their own fault is debatable. I want to write so much but I cannot put it into words right now. The "stupidity" and ignorance of people is something that worries me greatly. I am far from perfect myself but this is a perfect example.


Sadly, there were people on the internet that I don't personally know. It was on a parenting forum. They were just like "he's wearing the wrong shirt, it's off center, the lighting is wrong, the background is distracting. It's a good snapshot but it isn't a good portrait. You should change this, this, this, and this." I just like.........SCREW YOU. It's just really hurtful when you think you did a good job at something and people are like "you don't live up to my high standards".

You are right though. The entire world is in some kind of sad little downward spiral. Everyone has this massive ego and all anyone does is seek to hurt other people. We are slowly turning into wild animals.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Not everyone. Love and compassion is still very much out there.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

Inzom said:


> Not everyone. Love and compassion is still very much out there.


I wish I could find it. It's hard to see in the world around me.


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

*teleports cookie/tea*


----------



## d61591 (Aug 17, 2010)

I think the picture looks very good :] fuck a hater







sorry for the language who cares what someone over the internet says?


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

d61591 said:


> I think the picture looks very good :] fuck a hater
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Oooo your kid is adorable! I think it's a good picture.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

EverDream said:


> Oooo your kid is adorable! I think it's a good picture.


Thank you. He gets it from me lol.


----------

